# March 2005 2ww Part Three



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

New home everyone

Updated list......love, luck and babydust,

Pinny 1 Mar  
AC(ali) 2 Mar 
Lindsay 2 Mar  
SwedenSam 2 Mar 
Lorns 2 Mar 
marigold 3 Mar  
tink 3 Mar  
mariposa 3 Mar  
kia 4 Mar 
cherryb 4 Mar 
SK228 4 Mar  
petal b 4 Mar 
Amy A 5 Mar 
marzy 6 Mar 
Hope2 7 Mar 
maryjay 7 Mar 
zuzzy 8 Mar 
Kitten 8 Mar 
irisheyes 8 Mar 
roze 8 Mar  
jess p 9 Mar 
*Di* 9 Mar 
skerry 9 Mar 
JM 9 Mar 
weebrenda 9 Mar
XxMandyxX 11 Mar  
Leni 11 Mar 
NICKY101 11 Mar 
meachmont 12 Mar  
sharon m 12 Mar  
Rainbow fairy 14 Mar  
treen 14 Mar 
Indianna 14 Mar  
Dockers 14 Mar 
Donna Taylor 14 Mar 
saraD 14 Mar 
joanna Louise 15 Mar  
Kacey 15 Mar  
Sweetpea 16 Mar 
Annie M 16 Mar 
Diana 16 Mar   
topsham 16 Mar 
Rowingbeau 16 Mar 
turkey 16 Mar
mommydreams 16 Mar
Sarah Tidmarsh 16 Mar 
mummymaybe 17 Mar 
Dee31 17 Mar 
jane1 18 Mar 
Hollypops 18 Mar 
flossie_td 18 Mar 
Flopsy 18 Mar 
Ellie.st 18 Mar 
donna maria 18 Mar  
B 19 Mar 
Bun 19 Mar  
Jaki B 20 Mar 
leeanna 20 Mar  
want2be 20 Mar  
lizzie2 20 Mar 
Badger 21 Mar  
amberstar 21 Mar 
GB 22 Mar 
Clare the minx 22 Mar  
lilly2k3 23 Mar 
Elenni 23 Mar 
shupa 23 Mar  
C3ri 24 Mar 
alex28 
Broody 24 Mar 
vja 24 Mar  
loubielou 25 Mar  
Rachel. 25 Mar 
ClaireB 25 Mar  
Claire R 25 Mar  
rsmit02
loonydumpling 26 Mar 
buzz 26 Mar  
chocolatelover 30 Mar  
longbaygirl 1 Apr  
KK 1 Apr
andy99 2 Apr
OJ 2 Apr
Nicola K 4 Apr
kone 5 Apr
Fats
Rainy Day 5 Apr
Megan10 6 Apr
aggy 7 Apr
murtle 7 Apr
Lilly30 7 Apr
Bex 8 Apr
alicat 8 Apr
angie72 8 Apr 
Azz
Lisa-anne 8 Apr
aliso1 12 Apr



Much love, Lizzy xxxx


----------



## Hollypops (Mar 6, 2005)

Hi Lizzy,

Definate BFN for me.  AF has arrived this morning too  !  Will deffo be going for another cycle of ICSI, in the meantime we'll be trying our best to get preg naturally (spent a fortune yesterday on vitamins recommended by Marilyn Glenville and Im going to follow her 4 month plan - Ive bought proxeed for Hubby too!!).  Its all worth a try I feel, and I can at least have peace of mind knowing Im doing everything I can to maximise our chances.
Congratulations to all the BFP's, hope you all have a healthy and happy pregnancy  Sorry to the BFN's, we just got to dust ourselves off and keep positive (and keep trying)!!!!  Lotsa Love,

Holly xxx


----------



## Flopsy (Sep 18, 2003)

Hi Girls,

And it was another BFN for us yesterday - on our fifth attempt.

Sadly, this will probably be the end of the line for us as we have very few resources left and it is my 44th birthday next week.  I have asked for Mr Taranissi at the ARGC to give us his opinion first.

It was our anniversary on Thursday and between all the tears we realised that every birthday, anniversary and holiday had been around either a horrible IVF failure or operation for so many, many years.

If only the hospital had not made that mistake on my DH when he had cancer it would have been a different story for us.

At least it can't be said that we didn't give it our very best shot.

Good luck to all the ladies still to test.

With love from,


----------



## Leni (May 14, 2003)

Huge hugs to those with BFNs.  My heart goes out to all of you.

Congrats to those who's dreams have come true this time. You fill me with hope.

To all those left to test Good Luck.

I'm feeling better after a short holiday in the Lakes and just wanted to thank my 2ww buddies for all their support.

Love to all
Leni x


----------



## lilly2k3 (Sep 20, 2003)

Hi girls,

Just a quick one to say congrats to the   there are a few at the moment which is great to see and inspiring for the rest of us waiting to test. Enjoy your pregnancy's.

Also can I just say how sorry I am for the bfn's. It is so hard on this rocky road we are treading some times  

I only have to Waite until Wednesday for my test, (hopefully I will get that far) I had one of those days yesterday where you just want to test. I am ok today though. Have spent a few hours in the garden doing some light tidy-up work so I am quite happy with myself tonight.

I hope you are all enjoying the nice weather and your weekend xxx


----------



## Jaki B (May 16, 2004)

Hi all

All over for me AF showed last night and a BFN this morning. Had resigned myself to a negative. Hubby only got home yesterday so he's gutted.
So now looking at out 3 options egg donation, adoption or child-free. Going to get all info and decide in a month or so what we want to do.
Take care and good luck to all those testing soon.
Jaki


----------



## *Sarah* (Aug 10, 2004)

Just wanted to offer huge congrats to those who got a BFP, and huge  to those who got a BFN. Wishing you loads of   for the future.

 to all those still to test.

Sarah xx


----------



## Badger (Feb 5, 2005)

Hello All

Very naughty I know but was cracking up Friday and couldn't wait any longer. Tested on Friday night and again on Saturday morning both tests said    I really can't believe it, we still have the test the clinic gave us to do tomorrow but I'm feeling pretty confident .

Good luck to the rest off you still wainting to test and big hugs to those who have not been so lucky this time.

Take care

Heidi xx


----------



## B (Feb 14, 2005)

Hi everyone,
its a   for me,   showed up for me the day before I was due to test, I did a test on Friday which was the day before and had a -tive so didn't  bother to do a test on the day I was supposed to as I have had a unusually painfull and nasty period.  Never mind, I have some frosties so am going to speak to the clinic and hope I can start on that asap. 
I have a question- when I had my egg transfer it was very painfull as they couldn't get the catheter into my uterus, they did eventually and I have heard that the transfer needs to be a smooth a possible, does anyone know if maybe the problem with my uterus could be reason why I have never got pregnant naturally and  is there anything I can do to stop this happening again? I would really appreciate any advice.
Congtatulations to all those with a   and my heart goes out ot all of you with a   as I konw how you all feel.
B


----------



## Flopsy (Sep 18, 2003)

Dear Jaki,

I am so sorry to hear the terrible news.  It's been a long journey for you and you really did deserve a positive this time.

Sending big ((HUGS)) to you and your DH as words are not enough at times like this.

With love from,


----------



## Badger (Feb 5, 2005)

Just a quick one to say fingers crossed and good luck for your test today Amberstar.

Heidi x


----------



## amberstar (Nov 15, 2004)

Hello all, thanks for all the posts.
Sorry to say it is a BFN for me too. Am truly gutted. crying as I write, jsut think how unfair it all is really like a lottery with bad odds
Good Luck to you all. I feel really bad sorry
xx


----------



## saraD (Mar 9, 2005)

Amberstar, so sorry for your BFN - please don't give up hope we are all here for you  

Sara


----------



## longbaygirl (Aug 19, 2004)

Amberstar - so sorry, thinking of you.

Joy


----------



## RSMUM (Sep 3, 2003)

So sad  - I just logged on to send you an IM and read this - just wanted to send you a huge cyber hug..

Take care of yourself,

Deb X


----------



## treen (Aug 11, 2004)

Dear All,

I got a BFN last week. I haven't posted much this time round but have been getting support from reading all the posts, so thanks for that. Not sure whether to do one more IVF or not, going to let it sink in first.

fingers crossed for all those still to test

Treen


----------



## lilly2k3 (Sep 20, 2003)

Hi,
just a quick one to let you all know i got af today so it is all over for dh and I again.

Good luck to all of you left to test!


----------



## Abby Carter (Sep 28, 2004)

Lilly and Amberstar, so sorry it hasn't worked out for you this time. Have a good cry and get the sadness and hurt out, then you can begin to look at what's next. 

It's not a good time to hear this, but try not to give up hope. Remember, it's just a long old journey...

Abby
x


----------



## KK (Nov 7, 2004)

Hi Ladies
May I join your thread?
I've got 2 little embies tucked up (as of this afternoon), and I'm feeling a excited but anxious.
I'm due to test of April 1st and against all odds I've found myself here.  It's been one rollercoaster of a journey!  Sharing stories/concerns will help me through this wait.


----------



## Badger (Feb 5, 2005)

Just want to send my condolences to Amberstar and Lilly at this sad time - my thoughts are with you.

Good luck to those waiting to test and welcome to KK.

Heidi x


----------



## andy99 (Feb 7, 2005)

can i jump on this thread too!!
I am testing on 2nd April I think it could be earlier as I had day 5 transfer but will try and hold out... I am at work today 2nd day after et and have spent about 50% of the day thinking about ivf/babies/checking this web site... my boss would have a fit!
Does anyone know if the thawing of blastocycsts has the same sucess rates as embryos? We froze 6 blastocysts at day 6.. thought by day 6 it was too late but apparently not...

Anyway I have everything crossed for everyone and loads of hugs 
Andy


----------



## longbaygirl (Aug 19, 2004)

Lilly - so sorry...............

Welcome KK.

Welcome Andy - I thought the ACU at UCH was great, and I would have had my IVFs with them if I could have afforded it. I am testing the day before you! Like you I am not getting much in the way of work done either. If you are based in London, join us on the London girl's thread, look under meeting places'.

Hi to everyone else

Joy


----------



## amberstar (Nov 15, 2004)

Hello girls
Just want to say massive thanks for all those personals. sorry am not responding personally-there are too many and I am really grateful. Your support has been so fantastic and really helped me through the past couple of days. Just want to send big hugs to all the BFN and here's hoping that our time is still to come. Also bigs congrats to all the BFP and put your feet up for 9 months-you are great and your good news fills me with hope. To all you poor souls with the big test day still looming ahead just want o give you good luck and hugs and hope that no one is nasty or unsupportive or horrible to you in the days ahead-you are all brave and just be strong and keep positive. 
I am down but not out!! Have stopped blubbing-that is until I watched Precious Babies tonight and cried my eyes out!! Was enjoying the wallow really but DH just called and is on way home early from playing football so am trying to cover blotchy face up for when he gets in!! Dont want him to think I have lost it!! I am so lucky in that I still have my frosties so that means it is not all over and I certainly refuse to listen out for any fat ladies singing!! We are going to have a think about saving up for one last fresh cycle in a few months time. I will be back!!!! Thank you all so much for helping me see the light!! Love to you all. This is the best internet site in the world!!! 

xxxxx


----------



## Clare the minx (Mar 22, 2005)

I use to be DRAGOON but had to re-register due to problem with broadband but wanted to let you know I was due to test today and I got a  so got hospital to re-test me just incase and got another  so yes I'm definately going to be a mummy.It feels so weird just typing that and I am just so excited! My first scan is 22nd April and been given my due date which is 1st December!

So we got there eventually just keeping fingers crossed pregnancy goes well.After baby is born and Hospital say it okay for me to I'm going to donate eggs as going through fertility problems myself I know how hard and upsetting it can be so would like to help others have the same chance we've been given today.

All the best for all on two weeks wait and I'll send you all  

Lots of love Clare


----------



## longbaygirl (Aug 19, 2004)

Clare - congrats on the BFP.

Joy


----------



## KK (Nov 7, 2004)

Weyhey Clare!
        
FANTASTIC NEWS 
Congratulations on your  .  
Take it easy.
Love KK xxxxxx

PS - Anyone testing April 1st (and NO jokes about April Fools Day!!!)


----------



## longbaygirl (Aug 19, 2004)

KK - 1st April testing - me too.

Joy


----------



## Clare the minx (Mar 22, 2005)

Hey testing 1st of April might actually be a good omen for you girls!I'm going to send you lots and lots of   and    and I'll be thinking about you on that day so all the best girls and try to resist the urge to test early though it's damm hard at times.It'll just make that   all the more treasured!

Good luck to all the ladies,Love Clare xxx


----------



## Dee31 (Feb 15, 2005)

Hi Ladies,

just a quick note to say it was a  BFN for me too last week.  . Sorry, haven't really been up to posting lately.

Congratulations to all the BFP's. Hope the good news keeps coming. It gives me hope that one day it will be my turn.  

Good Luck to all the 2ww. Hope its not going to bad.  

Dee x


----------



## chocolatelover (Sep 15, 2004)

Hi all
I know you dont know me Dee but  


I've been on the Feb/March cycle buddies, but have been refusing point blank to join you lot on this side of the fence. Burying head in the sand I think! . Anyway I'm on day 8 on the 2ww.(although even the hospital dont know if that is correct!- Always told test day was 29th March- my 35th birthday- then yesterday told test date is 30th March. What's going on there then! ) Well I've been all calm. That's up until now anyway   then all of a sudden I cant sleep, and I have a constant adrenalin rush. MUST STOP watching test tube babies on discovery health!

Was enjoying the one positive of this whole thing- a massive rack, norks, boobilinkers  but even they've calmed down now. NO FUN!

I know there are a couple of April fools about, are you testing early? Cause of much discussion with hubby at the mo who thinks that whatever the hospital says is the god's truth. I want to buy cheaper test kit from a web site and test a day or 2 early- he says must be Clearblue, cos that's what hozzy say and must be 30th. ARGH stubborn sod! Anyway - he cant stop me weein on no stick! 

Hoping that you wont mind me joining in this late in the day

Choc x


----------



## saraD (Mar 9, 2005)

welcome Choc, best of luck in the 2ww and fingers crossed for that BFP!!
Dee so sorry for the BFN   I will be thinking of you


----------



## andy99 (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi choc, know the problem regarding dh and whatever the hospital says is god's truth!!! I want to test on April 1st as we did have day 5 transfer but dh says "no hospital said the 2nd" blah blah anyway fingers crossed


----------



## buzz (Jun 25, 2004)

hi there
haven't ben hanging around much on this thread as doing my 2ww with DE - due to test Friday and Saturday....I don't honestly know how I feel right now...a bit low/nervous, then I am so busy I even forget for a moment that I am on a 2ww...

Flopsy, I just noticed your note on this tread and I am truly sorry to hear your news...I had really been crossing my fingers and toes for you.....Do keep us informed as to what they say.

lol
Buzz


----------



## Megan10 (Jul 16, 2004)

Hi everyone,
I have been reading your posts for a while but now its time for me to post!

We had two embies transfered back yesterday and are due to test on 6th April. It was a beautiful spring day yesterday, everyone at the clinic was so lovely and we drove home with happy hearts.  

I am taking it easy and following all Zita's rules 

Looking forward to getting to know you all,
MeganXXX


----------



## andy99 (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi everone
if you have blastocyst transfer does this mean you can test earlier??
feeling really worried as I had mild ohss after collection and doctor said if I got preg may get worse but feel fine at the moment (blast transfer 5 dasy ago) and blast should have implanted by now... does anyone know anyone who had ohss and it didn't get worse and was pregnant?? Clutching at straws!!!! eeeekkkk huge sore boobs though must be due to the progesterone can hardly do up my top!!! Anyone else the same

xxx Andy


----------



## OJ (Mar 21, 2005)

Can I gatecrash this thread?
Message to KK and Andy, I'm due to test on the 2nd April too, I had a 3 day transfer on the 22nd and Andy I also had mild OHSS after ec and I had some nasty OHSS pains the day after et.  But this would have been too early to be good news as implantation should be anything from Friday onwards for me.
My boobs have ballooned and my abdomen is swollen and getting some mild AF pains but that's about it.  I'm paranoid that the OHSS symptoms will disappear and that will mean you know what.  But...from all the bits I've picked up on this site I know that everyone's different and that the drugs can make you feel like you've got OHSS or you're pregnant or your period's coming, so you can't read too much into it I don't think.  

OJ
xx


----------



## andy99 (Feb 7, 2005)

OJ my ohss has gone must be a bad sign as it was terrible between ec and et **** ****. How come if you had et on 22nd you are testing on 2nd? I had 5 day transfer on 20th and they told me to test on 2nd? Maybe I should test eearlier?/ Min you by the 2nd I will probably know one or the other anyway as the AF if it is going to is bound to have shown itself..


----------



## OJ (Mar 21, 2005)

Andy, if your ec was done on the 15th then I would have thought you were due to test on the 29th but I'm sure your clinic have their reasons.
Hang in there and don't take other people's signs as positive and yours as negative.  The p test will show all, in the mean time be positive...
xx


----------



## Zoe M (Apr 18, 2004)

Hi 

Just popped in to wish all u 2ww lots of luck, I know only to well what u go through during this time.

It is all worth it though if it is successful.

Good luck!

Love Zoe M.x

p.s. Andy, u can test earlier with blasts, normally 11 days.x


----------



## aggy (Oct 2, 2004)

HI everyone 
had ET today so joining the 2ww due to test 7th April
only managed to get 1 embi but they say it only takes 1  
good luck to everyone else on the 2ww
              luv sharon


----------



## andy99 (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi Aggy yep it only takes one!!
By the way OJ I saw your other post about pain up under your ribs. After ec every time I breathed there was such pain under my ribs. Also when I went to the loo I thought I was going to faint it was so painful. I had 24 eggs collected did you have quite a few too? Anyway pain free now as I said earlier though not sure if this is good sign or very very bad!!
xx


----------



## Nicola K (Oct 20, 2004)

Hi everyone, 

Had et today!  I had a 6 and 7 cell, one had compacted which I believe is the next stage of growing.  So ever hopeful and excited that this could be the one for us.  So officailly on my 2ww wait now!  Going to rest for the next few days & get pampered.  

Aggy- seem to be following you!!!  I've got 04.04.05. for blood test date and 06.04.05 for HPT.  Think because they were later putting them in I test earlier, makes a difference even tho it's only a few days.  Lots of   

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## Andrea1974 (Aug 15, 2004)

Just wanted to pop on here and wish all of you the very best of luck.

Keep positive, which is what I did this cycle and I also took every bit of advice from Zita West and now look, nearly 13 weeks!

I know I'm so very lucky after 6 attempts but believe me it can happen, just keep believing!

Sending you all lots of +tive vibes and tons of babydust.

Andrea xxx


----------



## KK (Nov 7, 2004)

Hey Ladies
Seems we've got a nice little thread ticking along here  
I'm trying not to read into every little symptom (as I'm sure we all are)... but it's soooo difficult eh?  Every time I take my bra off to go to bed at night - I wince!  Oooooch!  I'm also experiencing a few hot flushes whilst in bed at night and I'm feeling knackered... These Cyclogest are evil little things - I'm experiencing worst symptoms on these than the stimulation drugs.  Today I experienced a little brown spotting (sorry to be graphic), but supposedly this can be implantation bleed.
Longbaygirl/Andy - you're running the to the same timings as me - have you experienced any spotting??
Aggie - great news going to ET today - as we all know - it only takes one.  Good luck.
Heaps of love
KK


----------



## OJ (Mar 21, 2005)

Hi Andy, I had over 25 follicles on one ovary, so they had to coast me for 3 days, so they only collected 9 in the end.  You had a great harvest.  How many fertilised out of that, no wonder you had OHSS, you're a prime specimen.
xx


----------



## longbaygirl (Aug 19, 2004)

Hi Andy - no, I've not had any spotting, but feel knackered like you. The progesterone always makes me feel nauseous, so that's nothing new either. A few twinges in the ovary area, and a few tingles in my boobs! I'm on a truckload of meds - feel like a walking medical experiment, so I reckon all my symptoms are down to that.

Good luck to all the girls on the 2ww

Joy


----------



## aggy (Oct 2, 2004)

Hi girls  can anyone give me any advice on what i should and shouldent be doing is it just taking it easy or is it ok to do a few light things dont want to over do anything you worry enough has it is 
how long does it take for implantation does anyone know 
              luv sharon


----------



## Rainy Day (May 22, 2004)

Hi everyone!

I have just joined the 2ww and will be teasting on 5th April.  I had 18 eggs collected of which 10 were good fertilisations.  I had two embryos transferred 24/3/05 and 8 were frozen...


----------



## andy99 (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi everyone
yes OJ had 24 eggs 16 fertilised, 12 blasts, 2 transfered and 6 6day balsts frozen. But now feel great except the boobs!
Felt like I was going to get af this morning but am now going away for the weekend and am not going to take any notice of how i feel etc. maybe easier in theory than in practice!
KK no spotting but sounds like is could be a good sign
xx have a nice weekend and all do loads of really fun things x Well at least eat loads of Easter Eggs!!


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

Hi Lizzy

Can you add me to your list please. Had ET 24th March and am due to test 7th April

luv'n'hugs
Murtle
xxx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Hope everyone's doing ok ~ Happy Easter everyone


----------



## OJ (Mar 21, 2005)

Does anyone feel like they know too much about how their body should be working and therefore over analysing?
I bought 20 cheap ultra sensitive p tests off the web (detects down to 10mIU).  I wanted to know when the Hcg would be out of my body so I could be sure that if I do (praying for) get a positive test its all placenta released Hcg and not left over from the injection!
So, the tests arrived yesterday and I couldn't help it.  Did a test (yesterday was day 7 after ec) and got a negative, so now I know where I stand.  No hcg at all.
Just hoping for some spotting or anything positive now.  If only there wasn't another week to wait!
Does anyone know if the spotting should appear the same day as implantation or a few days later as it sounds like its old blood.
Btw, Andy all my OHSS symptoms have gone, just large rack still and some twinges in my ovary and feeling like my period is coming.

Hope you all had a good weekend and managed to focus your minds on something else (unlike me)!

OJ

xx


----------



## Nicola K (Oct 20, 2004)

Hi, 

I've always said that with IVF we know ever single second /stage of conception too much information, and therefore it has turned me into a pathetic hyprochondriac!  Tho I am getting better at trying not to worry as much but easier said than done.  My 3rd go I had awful af pains and twinges and was convinced it was working as on my 1st & 2nd go I had not experienced those pains before.  But was not to be, you just can't tell whats going on inside you until D day.

I remember when I got pg with my DS, it was xmastime and I was partying  all the time, drinking , dancing , having such a good time, didn't find out til the 6 weeks later.......much more enjoyable - compared to now!

Anyway have a nice easter.  Nx


----------



## andy99 (Feb 7, 2005)

know the feelings exactly OJ I think that implantation bleeding is not something you will necessarily get as many people get pregnant without it.... can't wait much longer either...


----------



## longbaygirl (Aug 19, 2004)

OJ - I'm getting thoses twinges in my ovary and pre af symptoms too. Hope it will be good news for you - but I don't think these are good signs for me.

The earliest I've ever heard someone get a positive hpt was 9/10dp3dt, and that was with multiples, so, as you know, your test was waaaaaaaaaaay too early. Are you going to test every day?

Who will be next to give in to the dreaded pee-stick?

Joy


----------



## KK (Nov 7, 2004)

Hi Ladies
This wait is truly beginning to get to me... despite telling myself that I'm gonna be cool, calm and collected - it's now getting to me!!!

OJ/Longbaygirl/Andy99 - I think we're all testing about the same time. I'm due to test on 1st April and every day I'm feeling different symptoms!!!

On days 5 and 6 (following egg collection), I experienced a tiny amount of brown spotting - which I've been told can be implantation. However, I've heard various stories when this occurs... Apparently (so I've read on this website),

_Implantation generally occurs from day 5 to day 10 after ET, each person is an individual case therefore you cannot accurately determine implantation._

Yesterday, I took to my bed and slept for 2 hours solid during the day and was tucked up again by 10pm and didn't wake until 8am this morning!!

I guess I have to accept things are totally out of my control and that's the problem. Right now, I would kill for a large glass of el vino!!!!

How is everybody else feeling?!?

Sending you all positive thoughts   
KK
xxx


----------



## longbaygirl (Aug 19, 2004)

KK - Can  I join you, mine is a G&T - a double. If this tx does not work the first think I am going to do is have a very large drink, after 6pm, of course! This 2ww would be much easier to deal with if I could have a few drinks - oh well, only another week to wait.

I am raising my imaginary glass to all the April fools girlie's. Bet we will all be up at 6am! Is everyone doing a hpt or beta on the 1st? I've been told to do a beta, but I will do a hpt first and only do a beta depending on that.

Good luck (wish I was feeling more positive)

Joy


----------



## Lilly30 (Mar 27, 2005)

Hi there. I'm on the dreaded2ww at the mo. This is my 2nd cycle of clomid. First wasn't succesful but this one was was so we went with IUI which wasn't a good experience. Before i go into it i just want to say i don't want to upset anyubody waiting to start IUI but i'm hoping somebody out there will have an answer for me. OK so went to clinic for IUI which i was fine with as i'd been told it was similar to a smear. But the nurse seemed to be having a hard time and said she couldn't align the outer canal with the inner one and after several attempts which got more painful each time she decided to call in the doctor who didn't seem to have much of a problem doing this first time. Now i'm confused as to weather i have another problem down there or was the nurse a bit flustered. When she came in she was a bit flushed and joked with us that we picked a busy day and how warm it was out.So do you think she might have had herself in a bit of a tizzy or am i reading into it too much. I came out of the clinic pretty upset and haven't told any friends about it as i don't want to go throught the gorey details again as anybody on this site will understand


----------



## aggy (Oct 2, 2004)

Hi girls
anyone getting headaches 4 days into 2ww having headaches moody and tearfull also the things i get a week before AF is due  
not sure what to think any answers 
  luv sharon


----------



## longbaygirl (Aug 19, 2004)

Lilly - sorry you had a bad experience with IUI - sounds like the nurse was cack-handed to me. Next time (if there is one) ask for the doctor to do it. Remember, you are paying and the customer is always right - even if you are getting it on the NHS you are still paying, one way or another.

Sharon - a few headaches for me, but I've put this down to the stress of waiting. I know I am going to find it impossible to get any work done when I go back on Tuesday. I will be a wreck till Friday - if af does not arrive before then..............

Joy


----------



## billeah (Jan 18, 2005)

hi everyone, haven't posted in a while but officially on my 2ww. Had ET on the 23 (dh birthday!) and so now into 5 days (including the 23) feeling abit upset as have had no implantation bleed  and really don't feel alot to be honest except abit of sore boobs and nausea... 

Was wondering how everyone else on the 2ww wait is feeling. I'm really thinking this hasn't worked for me because surly i should be feeling something.. Anyway this is our first IVF go.

Hope everyone is ok and feeling more positive than me.

baby dust to everyone , hope all your dreams come true. 

Azz


----------



## longbaygirl (Aug 19, 2004)

Welcome lilly and Azz.

Joy


----------



## kone (Mar 24, 2005)

HI ladies
Lilly I had i.u.i.on tuesday and it was a very painful experience.My doctor couldnt get in the catheter she got in a bit of a tizz and couldn't understand what the problem was.She finally discovered that i have a tilted cervix and said that could be why i can't get pregnant she could also see scars from where they did the i.c.s.i.et five years ago and wonders if they even put them back in the right place!!! How come no one else ever discovered i had this problem what about my smear tests were they done properly so many questions to ask but first the 2ww.eight days to testing 
 katex


----------



## Lisa-anne (Nov 9, 2004)

Hi Girls,

I am having ET tomorrow, so I will be then officially on the 2WW, just picking up on Azz's message about implantation bleed, I have never heard of this phrase before could someone help me out and explain for me PLEASE!!! This is my second ICSI and didn't hear about that last year - should I have done?

Anyway Good luck all

Hugs
Lisa
xxx


----------



## aggy (Oct 2, 2004)

Hi girls
not everyone gets implantation bleed so woulden,t worry to much 
i am getting AF symptons so getting worried not testing until 7th April but getting mood swings  
and headaches could it be the drugs 
trying to stay positive 
                      luv sharon


----------



## KK (Nov 7, 2004)

Hi Lisa-Ann
I've attached the following link for you. I experienced some spotting on day 5/6 following e/t - so I was trawling the web to see what I could find out about it. I came across this page and found it quite informative - especially as it was on an IVF website.

http://www.ivfconnections.com/qpostransfer.htm

I hope you find it useful.

Good luck with the e/t.
Lots of Love
KK


----------



## longbaygirl (Aug 19, 2004)

KK - thanks, I've not had any spotting, but I found that site helpful. 

I see that I've broken the 'not to do list', I've done at least two of the things I'm not supposed to do - and I'm not saying which! Any offers on two? Anyone done more than two things on the 'not-to-do' list for the 2ww, or am I the only bad girl here......................

Joy


----------



## KK (Nov 7, 2004)

Hi Longbaygirl
I've broken two of the golden rules as well!  I wonder if they're the same ones?!?!
 
KK
xx


----------



## OJ (Mar 21, 2005)

KK - good link, erm...3 rules broken for me I'm afraid (moderation is the key).
Longbaygirl, "am I going to test everyday", I can't seem to help myself, shouldn't have bought those cheap sticks.  If they were £20 each I probably would be a bit less eager.

I got my knickers in a twist though thinking that I should be showing a least a little hcg by now if I were pregnant, but KK's link has put me right - that hcg doesn't start excreting until a few days after implantation and that could be anytime now as I'm on day 9 after ec.  Another straw to clutch onto.  Hurry up Saturday!!
Btw, whiskey and ginger ale for me, make it a triple.

xx


----------



## andy99 (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi Everyone
spotting, no spotting, nauusea ,no nausea, headache no headache etc etc basically we will never know until we do that **** test!!
Must admit I had a glass of wine last night which I know is a huge no no but I only managed about 3 sips as it tasted like pooh!!! So hubby polished off rest of bottle, lucky thing!
Anyway notmuch longer to go... I still think that as I has a day 5 transfer on the 20th I could test now but hubby being a girly swot and doing exactly what the hospital said!
xxx Andy


----------



## longbaygirl (Aug 19, 2004)

Andy - you must be first up for testing then?

Joy


----------



## longbaygirl (Aug 19, 2004)

Ops - I've now broken 4 of the 'not-to-do in the 2ww list'!

Joy


----------



## Lisa-anne (Nov 9, 2004)

Hi KK,

Thanks for the link - it's really informative.

I had ET today, 2 embies put back in, 1 was a 7 cell and 1 was a 8 cell, so I think that is quite good.
Feeling really nervous now, my pg test will be on the 8th April so officially a member of the 2WW club.

Good luck to you all.

xxx


----------



## Nicola K (Oct 20, 2004)

HI everyone, hope you enjoyed the extra few days off work.

I'm ok, starting to feel the pains & twitches, having a few headaches too.  Tho getting plenty of rest.......I stay in bed til 12 each day reading - lovely!!  I have the rest of the week off work also so enjoying the time off.  Went to see Valiant last night, I enjoyed it, I live the kids films.

I notice that my feelings are very up and down - one minute excited at the prospect of it working, then panicking if it does work about having another misc.  On the other hand trying to be realistic if it doesn't work and trying not to build my hopes up too much but hard ot find the right balance.

So tell me what are the 4 golden rules - not heard of them  tho can guess 2 of them!

I have a blood test on 04.04.05 and HPT on 06.04.05 but no doubt will be doing them a lot sooner, I still have 3 HPTs left over from last time!

Nx


----------



## aliso1 (Dec 23, 2003)

Hi girls


Had basting this morning at 10.30 for 3rd attempt at IUI.Test date is 12/4/05, if I ever get there, as AF always arrives on the dot of day 28.

Hope we are all lucky


Ali


----------



## Lilly30 (Mar 27, 2005)

HI, thanks to the girls who replied.Kone, i was thinking the same thing(tilted cervix) but was too upset to about the whole thing i just wanted to get out of there and curl up on sofa and feel sorry for myself!! Its allowed now and again isn't it. I'm going to ask about it next time i'm in the clinic. Or maybe i won't need to-see thinking positive and happy thoughts!! So your on count down too. Will keep fingers and toes crossed. 10 days to testing for me. Don't know what to think. Was getting pains up until today. Felt very nausous last night but that could've been the amount of chocolate i got through yesterday! Best of luck to everyone here


----------



## andy99 (Feb 7, 2005)

yep longbabygirl I should be first to test but as I said hubby said he will never speak to me again if I test early and official test day is the 2nd (he has said the 1st is OK oooooohhhhh) however this is 17 days after ec so i am sure if it is going to happen I will have my af by then anyway....back at work and can see another really constructive day in front of me an hour on the web, 5 minutes of work, and hour on the web ........ Hope everyone else is having fun...xxx


----------



## Kacey (Dec 29, 2004)

Hi Andy

Wow - not long till you test now.......that seems a long wait - is that normal for your clinic?

My clinic test 14 days after ET.

Hope you're doing OK and keeping calm!

Kim
xx


----------



## kone (Mar 24, 2005)

hi lilly
i have had a few twinges but no actual pain.i have also developed an allergic reaction to the cyclogest!!
i will keep everything crossed for you as well   I am testing on 5th what day are you testing?
    
good luck
katex


----------



## andy99 (Feb 7, 2005)

Kacey it is 14 days after et but I had a 5 day transfer so it seems really late to me... by the way are you Kacey from BACC (if so we are meeting up soon) and if so don't you think it is strange that the BACC doesn't do a blood test... you just have to do the sticks..


----------



## KK (Nov 7, 2004)

Hi Ladies
Crickey - I'm feeling really tearful today!  This 2ww is really beginning to get to me... I'm testing on Friday and I'm sure that by not working/keeping myself occupied - it's making it worse (I'm due to return to work next week).  I've now managed to analyse EVERY twinge/ache/sleeping pattern/night sweat/you name it!  I was feeling quite upbeat over the past few days - but now??!!

As this is my first 2ww, I'm anxious to hear from any other ladies who have gone through this before... Is it normally this tough??

Longbaygirl/Andy99/OJ - how are you girls feeling?

Longbaygirl - what time are you testing?  My appointment with the Clinic is at 3.30pm on Friday - I'll get the test results 2 hours later (I should imagine I'll be bald by then - ripping my hair out!)  

I need to snap out of this mood - pronto!

KK
xxx


----------



## andy99 (Feb 7, 2005)

KK I know what you are feeling every feeling is something or nothing... aghhhh. I had ohss after collection and in the last couple of days have some mild symptoms again but nothing other than that... oh I feel really fat but it could be all the Easter eggs!! My clinic doesn't do a blood test so i just have to do a pee stick on Friday.. I wish is would hurry up... xx my first time too and I don't like this 2ww at all...


----------



## longbaygirl (Aug 19, 2004)

OK - I cracked. 

Did an hpt this morning and got a POSITIVE. Decided to do a beta to make sure. Beta came back at 96, I am 11dp2dt. I am officially pregnant.

Good luck Andy and OJ and RSMUM - think you three are up next.

Joy


----------



## andy99 (Feb 7, 2005)

Congratulations Longbabygirl yipeeeeee hopefully the first of many positives for our thread!


----------



## aggy (Oct 2, 2004)

Hi joy
great news i am pleased for you 
i am 6 days into 2ww but having bad headaches and mood swings all symptons i get aweek before AF is due so feeling negative at the moment 
hope you have a healthy 9 mths
                        luv sharon


----------



## KK (Nov 7, 2004)

WOW!  Longbaygirl FANTASTIC NEWS

  
    

Wishing you a very happy and healthy 9 months... Enjoy!

I was due to test on April 1st with you - I only hope mine is as successful as your outcome. 

Best wishes.
KKxxx


----------



## billeah (Jan 18, 2005)

Hi Everyone

KK that is really good news congratulations!! 

Sharon - like you i'm also on day 6 of the 2ww and i am going totally mental as i have no symptoms at all!! i just wish i was feeling something. DH is in the "its either worked or it hasn't" mind set but he doesn't know how it is does he!!! I wouldn't worry about the headaches as it could well be tension and stress. I have been logging on everyday to see how you are feeling as i am in the same boat as you! one minute i'm ok next i'm really negative! i think today though i feel a bit stressed out. so your not alone. 



To everyone else hope you are all ok. and hope all your dreams come true. 



Amber
xx


----------



## billeah (Jan 18, 2005)

oooppps sorry see i am going mental!!! think i should just shut up  

I was supposed to write longbaygirl CONGRATS!!!!!!

sorry ladies i am really cracking up.  
Amber
x


----------



## Nicola K (Oct 20, 2004)

Hi everyone, 

Joy  Congratulations  so pleased for you. A truly exciting time for you.

Hope the good news continues for us all.  I've booked my blood test for the 4th - hopefully get the result the next day.

I too am suffering, one minute fine no twinges, then they come with  gusto, also having a few headaches.  Back to work next week which I'm dreading as its results week.

Good luck everyone Nx


----------



## aliso1 (Dec 23, 2003)

Congratulations Joy


You must be on cloud     .

Fed up here at home today wish I was back at work, oh well rll on tomorrow at lest it takes your mind off of it.

Ali


----------



## broody (Mar 11, 2005)

Hi,

I'm not a very frequent poster, but just wanted to say congrats ( ) to all those who got a bfp in March, commisserations to those who got a bfn, and all best wishes to those still on the 2ww.

I was one of the bfn in March, my first cycle of treatment. This was despite doing everything by the book - Zita West's book that is, including having expensive acupuncture at her clinic!

In any case, I'm onto the next cycle of tx now. Another iui.

I have a question for those who are having or have had iuis, and maybe this is the wrong place to post (?) but how many did you decide to do before moving onto ivf? My clinic are saying six, but I am just feeling so anxious and impatient and I've noticed that a lot of ladies on here just seem to have done a couple of iuis before moving on. Would be really interested to hear people's experiences / views.....

Yours,

Broody


----------



## OJ (Mar 21, 2005)

Joy - Congratulations. I hope you've started a trend and well done for waiting.
KK - I'm also analysing everything and I'm convinced that it hasn't worked.  I'm doing a test everyday cause I'm a glutton for punishment and have absolutely no patience.
I've had no spotting, getting progressively more abdominal pains, boobs still aching, emotional, spotty - all in all a very attractive person to be around! 
Tick tock tick tock.  I need to get my terminology right too.  I had ec on the 19th so does that make me 10dpt or is it from the 22nd when I had et which makes me 7dpt?  Sorry to be thick!


----------



## Abby Carter (Sep 28, 2004)

Many congrats Longbaygirl. Just popped in as I'll be on my 2ww from next week I think.

Broody, I did 3 IUIs before moving on to IVF. My clinic said that the likelihood was it would work within three attempts if it was going to. As time is of the essence, my partner and I discussed it with them and thought we'd prefer to move on to IVF, time wise and moneywise, as we'd have wasted another three grand or so getting to our sixth IUI attempt. But having said that, there are people on here for whom it's worked on the fourth attempt, so it's really got to be a personal decision.

Hope this helps tho.
Abby


----------



## Lisa-anne (Nov 9, 2004)

Many congrats Longbaygirl, let's hope we all can get good news this month.

I had EC on Good Friday and ET on Easter Monday, I experienced a lot of pain after EC much more than last time and am still feeling very bruised and sore around my ovaries, is this normal am getting a bit worried as last time the pain was minimal and subsided after a day.

Can any one help!!!!

Luv Lisa
xx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Hi all and welcome to Lilly, Azz, Lisa-anne and Ali.....shedloads of babydust to you all,

Congratulations Joy......have a happy and healthy pg 

Broody ~ i had decided on 2 cycles of iui before moving on but that was because i've got endo which had been lasered and that gave me a time limit before it could come back. It's a real tricky decision though.....hopefully you won't have to make it and this cycle will be sucessful for you.....good luck 

Take care all, Lizzy xxxx


----------



## Lilly30 (Mar 27, 2005)

Congrats Longbaygirl, put your feet up and be pampered and enjoy every minute of it!!!  Kone, AF due 5th but told to wait 16 days instead of 14 so its the 7th for testing, not sure i'll make it that far though! so i might have news on 5th,6th or 7th, depending on how busy i can keep myself to try not test too early! Having a few twinges again and my face and body are slowly turning into one giant spot.Normally skin isn't too bad but did find last cycle it went extremely dry, this one, it seems to be spotty. Anyone else the same? Slipped and fell earlier, didn't hurt myself but got really upset, thinking thats it its over, any chance i had is gone but have snapped out of it now. Hi to everyone and best of luck, whatever stage your at xxx


----------



## longbaygirl (Aug 19, 2004)

Ladies - thank you so much for your congratulations.

Sharon/Amber - hang-on in there.

KK - look forward to hearing good news from you soon.

OJ - you usually start counting from the day of ET, so you are 7dp3dt.

Good luck Lisa

Ali - work does not take your mind off it - you don't get much done wherever you are.

Nicola - you should be able to get your beta results the same day? I was given a 3 hour turn-around time. This was paying privately (£26), not free on the NHS, but work it to find out so soon.

Broody - I was told to move on to IVF after 3 failed IUIs, but that might have been an age thing for me. From what I can see younger women are advised to try more cycles of IUI before moving to IVF.  You are right about the cost - IUIs are not cheap. Mine cost 1k a go.

Told to book first scan for 3 weeks time - eek!

Joy


----------



## Clare the minx (Mar 22, 2005)

KK, I know on my two week wait I was the same as it is so stressful and every little thing makes you think its worked and then you think no it hasen't!I don't think it gets any easier you just learn ways to deal with it that suits you,All I can say is if you get any symptons similar to your body telling you that period is due don't worry too much as that is what I had on my last two week wait and I was sure It hadn't worked but when I tested I got a BFP so try and take it easy girl.I'm sending you   and  and heres a   to try and help you,

Lots of love Clare xxxx


----------



## Rachel. (Dec 19, 2004)

Hi Girls,

Oh well I finally came to the end of the horrid 2ww, unfortunately I tested a  ,   .  I am very lucky to already have our little boy James, so this is the end for our fertility treatment - we've had enough!.  

You girls have been so fantastic - I really could not have got through this without reading all your comments and all your encouragement.  Thank you all!!  

I wish you all many    and looking forward to seeing all those .  So take lots of care - and   to all you who have tested    .  And big, big, big   for all of you who tested   like me.

Lots of love

Rachel xxx


----------



## loubielou (Feb 6, 2005)

Hi Lizzy and the girl's

Just to let you know, my test date was the 25th, and I got a   ^!!!

I can hardly believe it! I anm sooo excited, but not getting my hopes up too hight yet!


Sorry I have been out of touch for a while, but I have been on holiday and just got back this evening!

Have to go for a scan 2 weeks tomorrow, but the hopsital weren't bothered about me going for a  blood test as well as dling the HPT!!

Loads of luck to everybody


Take care

Love Loubielou
xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

Hi Broody,

We decided on 2 iuis then straight on to ICSI - this was because I'm now 38.  I figured that I needed to have a higher % chance of it working - nhs figs for iui show 9% success rate (not cumulative either as I had read!).

If you're young I'd give it a few more goes as it's less invasive & cheaper!

The BFNs are still v painful though... so let's hope you quickly get a BFP!

Good luck! (Come & join us on the iui girls!)

Jess x


----------



## KK (Nov 7, 2004)

Hi Ladies

Wow... Loubielou congratulations to you on your BFP

         

Here's wishing you a healthy and happy 9 months.

KKxx


----------



## Abby Carter (Sep 28, 2004)

Great news Loubielou. 

Rachel, so sorry to hear it didn't work for you though. At least you have made your decision now and can move on with your life. 

Abby


----------



## KK (Nov 7, 2004)

Morning ladies!

You know this site has been my saviour whilst on this 2ww.
Do you girls feel the same??


Rachel - I'm sorry to hear that you weren't successful, but as Abby says - at least you have made your decision and can now move on with your life.  I'm sending you    

Clare - thanks for your note.  How's your pregnancy going?  (I'm smiling whilst I'm typing this)   

OJ - how are you doing?  Still testing??  Any lines yet?  You sound as impatient as I am - but you're braver than I am by testing every day.

Longbaygirl - great news on the BFP - how exciting first scan in a few weeks time (yipee).

Aggy - are your headaches improving yet?

Lilly30 - my face suffered during my cycle.  I normally have fairly well nourished/moisturised skin - but this time round the skin above/between my eyebrows reminded me of a snake shedding it's skin (very attractive!).  I must have gone through a whole tube of E45 - which I must admit really helped.  

Lisa-Anne - has your pain improved?    

Hope everyone else is OK?  Sending you all heaps of love and 
   

KKxxxx


----------



## aggy (Oct 2, 2004)

hi girls
no kk my headaches havent got any better and having mood swings and cramping sure its sign of AF has its only a week until test day so that means a week until AF as well always get these symptons aweek before  dont know what to think
                  
how are you feeling any pains   
                      luv sharon


----------



## Nicola K (Oct 20, 2004)

Hi Everyone, 

had a bad night last night, been having awful headaches and really bad AF pains that come and go, I know this is something to expect but still driving me mad, I suffer from srong headhaches and migraines anyway but I can't take my normal medication so really suffering at the moment too.

Time seems to be passing too slowly for my liking..... 

Seems the next week is our big test week for a lot of us so here's to    

and lots of      please.  

Take care Nx


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

CONGRATULATIONS LONGBAYGIRL 

Wishing you a very happy and healthy pregnancy 

luv'n'hugs
Murtle
xxx


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

CONRATULATIONS LOUBIELOU 

Wishing you a very healthy and happy pregnancy 

luv'n'hugs
Murtle
xxx


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

I'm so sorry you didn't get the result you deserved Rachel. I hope you can move on from this and be stonger people for it.

luv'n'hugs
Murtle
xxx


----------



## andy99 (Feb 7, 2005)

I can't wait much longer, half of me wants to know now but the other half really doesn't.....2 days to go.. feel like af is on it's way..ohss is back so feel sick and painful when I breathe.. couldn't be bothered going to work today..OJ and KK we must be next to test good luck xxxx


----------



## KK (Nov 7, 2004)

Hi Andy
Sorry to hear you're not feeling well. 
I'm now REALLY at the end of my teather ... testing Friday and don't know if I can hold out that long!  I'm now ****ping my pants (not literally of course) - but I've just come back from the loo and I've noticed some mucus (sorry tmi).  Don't know if that's a good/bad/all over sign

I've had it now.... Roll on Friday!

KKxx


----------



## OJ (Mar 21, 2005)

Hi Andy and KK,
My OHSS started back up last night too.  Major abdominal pains, different to AF pains but maybe that's my positive imagination working overtime, also rib pain but it's coming and going getting an episode then it goes away.  Also mild headaches, and also very dry skin around the nose and spots on my chin - are you getting a lovely vision??  oh and the rack is still large and tender!
I haven't tested this morning, I'm going to test tonight when my DP is back from work.
I'm only 8dp3dt so tomorrow should be the first day really but I'm going to test anyway - I'll be back on later and let you know.
Have any of you two given in the the pee stick yet?
I've got to say that although it's painful the return of the OHSS is a good thing, for the first time in days I'm feeling a little more hopeful now.

Let me know if you give in on the tests girles.

xx


----------



## andy99 (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi OJ and KK no haven't given into the sticks(well can't because DP said he would never talk to me again if I tested early) I'm 10dp5dt so I would probably know either way if I did one. Must admit OJ had the same positive thoughts when the rib pain etc returned and like you it comes and goes. However also have sore back and lower abdomen all signs of af ********** sorry that was a swear word but they seem to block them on this site.. probably a good thing the way I am feeling now... do tell us what your result is OJ and good luck.. by the way KK I'm sure mucus must be good... DP just told me we are off to Cornwall for the next few days yipeeee a distraction and no work again...


----------



## KK (Nov 7, 2004)

Andy/OJ

You girls have been having quite a tough time eh?  Sorry to hear that.

I def. haven't given into the pee sticks - my DH would never speak to me again!!!  Nope, I'm waiting until Friday for a blood test at the clinic (christ, I sound like a right goody two shoes eh?)

Tell me something, I know dpt day post transfer (right?) but was does dt mean ... Is that day to test?
If I had ec on Friday 18th March and et on 21st March - what date am I today??

Sorry to be a numbnut - but these pessaries are sending me over the edge!
xxx


----------



## OJ (Mar 21, 2005)

Hi KK, I had a similar problem getting my terminology right but I was told:
8 days post 3 day transfer as I had my et on the 22nd (8days ago) but ec was 3 days prior to that (19th).  
So you're 9dp3dt I'd say.
Hope that helps.
Andy, I've heard allsorts about the abdo pain, the nicest piece of information is that your uterus is making room for the embryos, wouldn't that be nice!
You guys are slightly ahead of me.
It's really good to know that there are two other women out there who are going through the same thing but I imagine also difficult to share the results, good or bad.

xx


----------



## aggy (Oct 2, 2004)

Hi girls
i am abit confused about the dates i had EC on the 22nd and ET on the 24th so how many days does that make me 
when is the earliest you can test my date is the 7th A pril another week yet but with these headaches i am getting i feel really negative just hopeing it could be the cyclogest causing them but i always get hesdaches aweek before AF 
    good luck oj with your testing tonight


----------



## OJ (Mar 21, 2005)

Waited for DP to get home and did a test, as predicted - still negative.
I'm getting used the just the one line, lets see what tomorrow brings hey.
Aggy you'll be 6dp2dt as your transfer was 6 days ago, collection 2 days prior to that.


xx


----------



## KK (Nov 7, 2004)

Hi Ladies

OJ - it's still early days eh?  Let me know how your next test goes.

Aggy - have you taken anything for your headaches ... I was told by my Clinic you could taken Paracetamol.

KK
xxx


----------



## aggy (Oct 2, 2004)

yeah had paracetomel not doing alot of good  
is it to early for AF or can it show its ugly face at this time of cycle


----------



## longbaygirl (Aug 19, 2004)

Any news girls?

Joy


----------



## OJ (Mar 21, 2005)

Did another test this morning - clean as a whistle other than the one lonely line.
I really don't think its worked this time, plus my OHSS symptoms have more or less disappeared.

Good luck for tomorrow KK and Andy, are you guys going to do a test today or just wait for the biggy tomorrow?

xx


----------



## Nicola K (Oct 20, 2004)

Oj, here's    for you.  Nothing can take away the pain and dissappointment, I say this to everyone! but take some time out with each other.

Here if you need to let some emotions out.

Good luck to the rest of the girls, a very anxious time, I still have 5 days to go and I'm being such a rat bag at the moment as I'm on tenterhooks.

Nxx


----------



## chocolatelover (Sep 15, 2004)

Hi girls- just popping in to show support. I think that If I ever have to do this again I'd just like to sleep the 2ww away! It is the most awful thing in the world- but will be worth it if you are one of the amazingly lucky ones. Big hugs all round and may your hours go quicky!


Choc x


----------



## Nicola K (Oct 20, 2004)

Hi Choc, funnily enough I said that to my friend the other day - I just want to sleep the time away and wake up and have my result......doing my best by not getting up til midday but even the afternoon drags! Nx


----------



## KK (Nov 7, 2004)

Morning ladies....

I've been offline for most of the morning (there's a first!)

I'm currently visiting my sister and her family at the moment.... It's so lovely to have the distraction... Sitting at home with time on my hands was slowly driving me off the edge.

I'm convinced AF is on it's way - my ovaries are twinging left, right and centre and I just feel very negative (can't put it into words).... I've also noticed a very slight brown discharge (sorry tmi).   I get a discharge leading up to AF and I'm now loosing my mind.. Implantation bleed/period  Aaaggh.  I'm convinced it's not implantation bleed as I had a discharge on day 5/6 - surely it can't happen twice?!?

OJ - it's not over until the fat lady sings... So keep on testing.  It still not your official test date yet eh?

Choc/Longbaygirl thanks for your support - so nice you're keeping an eye on us  

NicolaK - I've been a ratbag for a couple of days - really seems to be getting to me - ie the nearer I get to test date - the shorter my temper/patience!  

Andy99 - I hope you have a good time in Cornwall.... Don't forget to keep us in the loop.  

Aggy - how are you feeling today?

Wishing us all lots of positivity


----------



## OJ (Mar 21, 2005)

Thanks KK and Nicola. I seem to be wallowing in self pity at the moment and need to drag myself out.  You're right, its not over till the fat lady sings which is on Saturday, I'm 9dp3dt today so I've got a few days on my side.  Saturday will be 11dp3dt, you guys seem to be waiting longer than that, do you think they've got me in a bit early?
Same for you KK, wait for that fat lady.  I know what you mean about the af though.  Hang in there honey.

xx


----------



## Lisa-anne (Nov 9, 2004)

Hi Girls,

KK - Yes my pains have eventually gone but only today, felt great when I woke up, then was sick 3 times? Any one had this on the 2ww? Good luck tomorrow fingers crossed  

Sharon - How are you feeling? Still getting those headaches?

OJ - Chin-up girl try to keep positive  

CONGRATS Joy and Loubielou   

Murtle - Where are you on treatment?

I'm starting to feel really nervous now and still got 8 days to test, don't know how I'm going to get there. Wish I could go to sleep tonight and wake up when it's time!!!

Luv and  

Lisa
xx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

New home this way..........

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,26453.0.html


----------

